# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Wysypka na twarzy, szyi i dekolcie nie znika?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. 
W poniedziałek po południu wyczułam na szyi krostki, okazało się, że całą szyję, kark, tył uszu i twarz mam w małych krotkach, a la kaszka, widać je dobrze pod światło. Nie swędzą. Piję wapno i biorę CetAlergin, ale nie widzę poprawy. Nie używałam nowych kosmetyków, nie jadłam niczego nadzwyczajnego. 
Myślałam o reakcji na słońce - jednakże ani w poniedziałek, ani dzień wcześniej słońca ostrego nie było - padało i cały dzień było zachmurzone. Zastanawiałam się nad reakcją pokarmową, ale wtedy wysypka chyba by już zeszła. 

Czy może wysypka ta ma inne podłoże niż alergiczne?
Czy wysypka ta może być od czegoś, co teraz pyli? 

Dodam, że nigdy nie byłam na nic uczulona. 
Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## fatymid

Zatrucie pokarmowe jest prawdopodobne. Wysypka może utrzymywać się dłuższy czas, aczkolwiek raczej w towarzystwie innych objawów. Zwróć uwagę na posiłki przed wystąpieniem wysypki. Pamiętaj, że różne toksyny, np. BTX są niezwykle wytrzymałe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Raczej nie będzie to alergia na pyłki. Raczej obstawiałabym jakąś alergie pokarmową. Wapno powinno pomóc. Dobrze jakbyś obserwowała jak ta wysypka zmienia się w czasie czy narasta, maleje i ewentualnie z czym to jest związane. Jeśli nie przejdzie szybko to trzeba będzie udać się do lekarza. Przy alergiach pokarmowych dobrze działają probiotyki jak Latopic.Jeśli okaże się że to alergia to warto byłoby to stosować

----------


## marie

Przez całe życie na nic nie byłam uczulona, do czasu... Kilka miesięcy temu dostałam mocnej wysypki na nogach. Chodziłam po różnych lekarzach, sparowałam się mazidłami, piłam wapno i nic. Wysypka jak się pojawiła tak była nadal :/ Dopiero vega test w Magnus Animus pomógł ustalić co jest nie tak. Okazało się, że to wina pasożyta! Ble! Spróbuj i Ty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A może to nużeniec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moze to byc tez wysypka od wody. Wtedy tez najlepiej kupic po prostu jonizator (zamowisz np. na  blog.jonizatorywody.pl/) i myc sie w wodzie alkalicznej

----------


## Amelia22

Ale wysypka od wody, chyba nie pojawia się tylko w okreslonym miejscu,a raczej na sporej częsci ciała niż tylko na szyji i za uszami, sama nie wiem co to może być.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy juz wiesz co to było.  Syn ma identyczne od dwuch tygodni. U nas twierdzą że to pszenica (co by się może i zgadzało bo się nasiliło po zjedzeniu pieczywa)

----------


## ingas

Najlepiej wybierz się do lekarza niech to oceni.

----------

